# Moving to Denia & Estate Agents



## Pangborn_UK (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am considering a move to Denia, I haven't been for years but a family member has recommended it to me. 

Is there someone that might give me a brief insight on living in Denia as an Expat. I am a 33 year old single man with a little dog. I do not speak English but will enrol in lessons very soon after moving. Is it easy to get by without knowing much Spanish?

I was living in Asia for 5 years until last year when I moved back to the UK with my partner, we have since separated and I think now would be a good time to move to warmer climates 

I was wondering if anyone could perhaps give advice on estate agents in Denia. If anyone has any contacts for English speaking estate agents. I will be going over at the end of January and it would be good to see some properties and area's online by someone in the know.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post.

Ben & Dexter


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pangborn_UK said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am considering a move to Denia, I haven't been for years but a family member has recommended it to me.
> 
> ...


 Hi Ben,

I don't have any specific knowledge of Denia with regard to estate agents but I have visited the town many times as I have friends that live there. You can get by with very little Spanish but of course the quicker you learn the quicker you can really make the most of your time there.

There is a large expat community in that area but there are also many other areas along that stretch of coastline that have higher levels of expat communities and are probably easier to live in if you don't speak the language. That's just my opinion. I think the area that you live does need to depend on your own preferences not necessarily just what a friend advises.

From what I know of that town the British population tends to be older than yourself and there are a lot of retired people there. You said that you are single – so, assuming that you want to settle permanently in Spain or at least for the foreseeable future you might want to live in an area where there is a younger population in order to "meet" people. I am of a similar age to you and I personally wouldn't live in Denia. I started out close to Benidorm because that suited my lifestyle (work hard, play hard) but then moved to a completely Spanish area when I met my Spanish partner.

Take a look at enalquiler.com which lists properties through most major estate agencies. This is certainly a great place to start and you can make enquiries by email and then of course have some viewings lined up for when you come.

I hope you find this at least some help, and if you have any other questions then I'm sure that you will get loads of help on this forum.


----------



## Pangborn_UK (Jan 6, 2013)

*Reply*

Hi Steve, Thanks for the reply do you have any other suggestions on possible places i can research. I think Benidorm would be to much and British but something with a slightly younger vibe would be good. How about Valencia?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally, I would suggest that it would be difficult to get by in Denia without knowing Spanish (although there are 2 good language schools that I know of in the Town centre) - Javea might be a better option for you.

Had you given any thought to work & healthcare ?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Ben! we live between gandia and Oliva. about twenty miles north of denia. one hour to Valencia city. not very British. you could try and come. down to Spain and visit all these places easily. I think hgandia suits you better.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

dont know much about valencia myself... benidorm is very british... alicante is another option if you want city life... valencia and alicante are a far cry from denia which is definitely not the busy city life!

what sort of night life and general life you looking for?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Its not very easy to get by in Alicante with no Spanish, we are in the city centre and even though alot of our Spainish friends speak English i struggle when it comes to do important things and I have to rely on my gf who is fluent. 

However I'm learning Spanish quicker than I thought I would and it has given me more determination to get better than if I was to live somewhere like Benidorm where I can just find heaps of ppl form the UK which would mean I'd find it hard to learn any Spanish at all. I'd rather the struggle for 2 or so years while learning the language to a good level than live in a place where I can get by on English and 3 years down the line still not really be able to talk the language.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Casas y cia in Oliva do properties in denia


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I think Denia is a lively inviting town, not to big a few good bars, and beach life, people are open minded. I'd recommend it..


----------

